# Anyone starting to see colonies of sandfleas on the beach?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Haven't seen very many over this way yet and was just wondering if anyyone else was having any luck. I'm over here in the Grayton Bch area.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Isn't it a bit cold for fleas right now?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats my thoughts exactly. I thought I had seen some guys posting they were getting fleas in Navarre and the ones they wern't using, they were freezing for the months ahead. I hate to buy the store frozen ones.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

the sand fleas are always there... just bury deeper at times..



if the surf is kicked up they will be actively feeding.. and yes.. there are huge colonies when you find them.. look at Fishermon's recent Navarre Bch report


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

usually find 'm at the edge of sandbars....when out of reach consider attaching a longer handleto your rake...I busted two wally world ones already...the one in the pic is my last cheapo beforeI buy a descent one . I still have a few dozens...alive!...put m in a trolling bait bucket with some sand enough to keep them happy and give them a bath e/time u go out ....they will last a few days . I haven't freeze any yet..dont know the trick to that....I heard some people put them in hot water for 5 seconds then freeze.... good luck


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

If you want to freeze fleas, drop them into boiling water for 5-10 seconds. Let them cool them bag 'em up, remove the air, and you're done. By lightly boiling them, you give the shell a slightly pink color.(Think about when you boil shrimp) You don't want to 'cook' them so timing is key. Hope this helps.

-Jason


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

From what my customers are telling me they are doing pretty good off the beach, to help Keep them alive put them in a cooler with some wire on the bottom so they are not swimming in their own piss and make sure you wash them off everydayand they should last a coupe of days,JMOP


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Navarre Beach on sunday and raked about 100 in about 20 minutes. They were all over.


----------

